# Antique Peugeot Freres better Sale or restore?



## rene schmidt (Dec 30, 2018)

I have an old Peugeot Freres Coffe Grinder








and I am looking to find Parts to restore or Sale it as Project

What you guess suggest?









The Cast Iron has some damages, missing Lid and the drawer is in bad condition.

greats from Spain

Rene


----------

